# 'proper' Blue tree snake



## dottyback (Mar 14, 2010)

I have had this one for a long time now. its grown well and just had a shed
and is looking its best so i took some photo's. I feed mostly freshwater fingerling
rainbow trout, Trout have all the good stuff like Omega 3 fatty acids and other good stuff, 
I wonder if it helps with health and colour?


----------



## dottyback (Mar 14, 2010)




----------



## thals (Mar 14, 2010)

Absolutely stunning! Best blue tree I've seen yet.


----------



## bkevo (Mar 14, 2010)

where did you get that. awesome blue


----------



## Costa (Mar 14, 2010)

oh wow. that is one nice snake...


----------



## richoman_3 (Mar 14, 2010)

wow i never knew there are blue snakes !!! man that is amazing !!! best snake ive ever seen !


----------



## da_donkey (Mar 14, 2010)

wow ! nice!


----------



## geckos_are_great (Mar 14, 2010)

holy crap that freekin awsome


----------



## Blacky (Mar 14, 2010)

Wow thats a realy nice blue.


----------



## Renagade (Mar 14, 2010)

One of the best i've seen pics of for sure. would be interesting to know what the difference is comparable to one that is fed only mice. do you have to worm it often?


----------



## JasonL (Mar 14, 2010)

Looking great Dotty, and looking very healthy. Where do you get your trout from? A mate of mine had a nice blue one, though it sadly was another victim of goldfish poisoning...


----------



## GTsteve (Mar 14, 2010)

That's awesome!


----------



## dottyback (Mar 14, 2010)

Thank you peoples!



JasonL said:


> Looking great Dotty, and looking very healthy. Where do you get your trout from? A mate of mine had a nice blue one, though it sadly was another victim of goldfish poisoning...


 
I get them from a trout farm on the out skirts of Melbourne: fishfarm.com.au

Having played around with different foods and learning from peoples experience, I came to the conclusion that trouts are the best food, Goldfish get sick easily and having seen and heard about the nasty medications they used to treat goldfish my theory is it is in the blood of the goldfish and gets transfered to the Snake. (Copper sulphate is one of those medications) The trout are fed human grade feed so the feed they get fed is of a high quality not like the cheap and nasty food goldies get fed! The only problem is keeping the trout, the temp cant be above 20.c. I have set up a tank with a chiller for holding the trout. some but not all of my tree's will eat defrosted from tongs.

Cheers,
Ben


----------



## markars (Mar 14, 2010)

i want!


----------



## JasonL (Mar 14, 2010)

Can you get Brown Trout? as they handle slightly warmer water than Rainbows (Rainbows being Salmonoids and Browns being "true trout" )


----------



## Scleropages (Mar 14, 2010)

Crap that's nice!


----------



## James..94 (Mar 14, 2010)

Beautiful Snake dottyback


----------



## Daryl_H (Mar 14, 2010)

JasonL said:


> Can you get Brown Trout? as they handle slightly warmer water than Rainbows (Rainbows being Salmonoids and Browns being "true trout" )


 

i think you'll find its the other way around with the heat side of things this is why most farm dams have rainbows insted of browns they are more heat and water tolarant


----------



## lizardjasper (Mar 14, 2010)

Oh wow!!!! Amazing, you're very lucky!! Where are they found in the wild?


----------



## JasonL (Mar 14, 2010)

Daryl_H said:


> i think you'll find its the other way around with the heat side of things this is why most farm dams have rainbows insted of browns they are more heat and water tolarant



No, Browns can handle water a couple of degrees higher than rainbows. The reason why rainbows are more popular is that they grow much faster and are generally happier to adjust to "dam life" .In Tasmania there are also legal restrictions on what can be stocked in a private dam. I have caught rather healthy fat little brown in a river that was so warm the rainbow had to school up in a junction of a cold mountain stream (creek), 50 sick rainbow trout with patchy skin, and you could (and we did) swim all through them, jump off rocks into the school, and they could not leave the cold water and just reform around you. The browns were not there at all and were all over the rest of the river and were in perfect health and actively eating, the rainbow clearly weren't.


----------



## symbol (Mar 14, 2010)

I feel very naive, I didn't know there was such things as blue tree snakes!! I am gobbed smacked!!


----------



## Lewy (Mar 16, 2010)

Looks very much the same as mine 

Great shots

Lewy


----------



## -Matt- (Mar 16, 2010)

Lewy said:


> Looks very much the same as mine
> 
> Great shots
> 
> Lewy


 
You do know that now means we need to see pictures of yours Lewy 


Beautiful snake Dotty!


----------



## Lewy (Mar 16, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> You do know that now means we need to see pictures of yours Lewy
> 
> 
> Beautiful snake Dotty!


 
LOL Here is a thread to him Im feeling to lazy tonight to put up fresh pics

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/australian-snakes-37/my-blue-gts-121972

Lewy


----------



## dottyback (Mar 16, 2010)

very Nice Lewy! is yours a male or female? (mines a boy) cheers, Ben


----------



## Wild_Storm (Mar 16, 2010)

Lewy said:


> LOL Here is a thread to* him *Im feeling to lazy tonight to put up fresh pics
> 
> http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/australian-snakes-37/my-blue-gts-121972
> 
> Lewy


 


dottyback said:


> very Nice Lewy! is yours a male or female? (mines a boy) cheers, Ben


 
I'll be a smartalec and hazzard a guess Lewy's is a male. Lol.


----------



## Lewy (Mar 16, 2010)

dottyback said:


> very Nice Lewy! is yours a male or female? (mines a boy) cheers, Ben


 

Bugger Na Mines a boy to lol Yours is the first one I have ever seen that looks so like mine with that almost painted look

Lewy


----------



## turtle (Mar 17, 2010)

Very nice blue. Unlike many other peoples Green tree snakes that claim they are blue when clearly are not.

Cheers,

Dan


----------



## moosenoose (Mar 17, 2010)

dottyback said:


> I feed mostly freshwater fingerling
> rainbow trout, Trout have all the good stuff like Omega 3 fatty acids and other good stuff,



I bet that smells JUST wonderful! :lol:

Awesome animal by the way!!


----------



## WombleHerp (Mar 17, 2010)

On my wish list a long while now, even if i knew where to get one i wouldnt be able to yet :/ definately on my wish list though!!


----------



## morgs202 (Mar 17, 2010)

Wow! Thats beautiful!!! Mind blowing even..


----------



## styxxpython (Mar 17, 2010)

this snake would get my misses into snakes as she hates snakes.


----------



## JasonL (Mar 17, 2010)

styxxpython said:


> this snake would get my misses into snakes as she hates snakes.



not once she smelt it :lol:


----------



## imp480 (Mar 17, 2010)

That's one AMAZING snake


----------



## Lewy (Mar 17, 2010)

JasonL said:


> not once she smelt it :lol:


 
LOL yes they sure can put of a bloody horrid smell I have only experienced it with wild ones I fined around my place. My feller has never been that naughty to me lol


----------



## Twoton (Mar 17, 2010)

Jiminy Cricket....what a fantastic snake! What's the scientific name?


----------



## hoppyone (Mar 17, 2010)

Wow! Wow! Wow! I want one


----------



## noidea (Mar 17, 2010)

Awesome snake you have there. 
Scientific name is _Dendrelaphis punctulata_


----------



## schizmz (Mar 17, 2010)

Most stunning blue ive seen.. awesome snake m8!


----------



## Twoton (Mar 17, 2010)

Thank you, noidea


----------



## beney_boy (Mar 17, 2010)

absolutely beautiful, i want one even more now! gotta get that tank set up lol


----------



## krusty (Mar 21, 2010)

thats what im talking about.that is one realy realy nice Blue GTS,that is just what i have been trying to get my hands on for my collection...o well one day i hope.


----------



## butters (Mar 21, 2010)

dottyback said:


> Goldfish get sick easily and having seen and heard about the nasty medications they used to treat goldfish my theory is it is in the blood of the goldfish and gets transfered to the Snake. (Copper sulphate is one of those medications)


 
Copper Sulphate is rarely used anymore as a fish medication. The only common additive to an aquarium I can think of that has it in would be any of the snail killers for getting rid of nuisance snails.

It is highly unlikely that any of the fish breeders, wholesalers or retailers would be using it for fish.

Malachite Green (not copper sulphate but a copper based chemical) on the other hand is commonly used but I do not know of any detrimental effects it can have on reptiles. One of the vets that frequents these forums could tell for sure. I do know it doesn't bother turtles at regular dose rates.

I would be more worried about the antibiotic side of things which would be far more prevalent I would imagine in high intensity farmed food fish.

With goldfish cultured in ponds they may come into contact with Organophosphates such as neguvon used to treat Lernia and Argulis or Praziquantal used for worms and flukes. 

These would all be much more prevelant than Copper Sulphate. 

Either way great looking snake and you may be onto something with the trout.

I feed mine mainly Asian House Geckoes which I can get for free but as mine are only greens I can't really compare.

After those pictures though I am going to have to find a blue myself

Cheers Andrew


----------



## dottyback (Mar 22, 2010)

You are %100 correct Andrew! I was talking with my local fish shop and asked what diseases gold fish are most prone to and how do they treat and Columnaris was the most common. White spot was another but thats more during the colder winter months.


----------



## Daemon (Aug 28, 2010)

*New blue not eating.*

Hi
My guy is fine with lizards but there aren't any around now. I have been able to get new-born mice, but he doesn't seem interested. This is the first Blue I have had, my previous reps being Burmese Pythons when I live in Asia, and feeding wasn't an issue. We had to keep kids away so they didn't eat the kids.

Can anyone suggest how to get him to take the mice without hassles.

Thanks in Advance


----------



## byron_moses (Aug 28, 2010)

wow dotty stunning animal mate


----------



## cris (Aug 28, 2010)

Daemon said:


> Hi
> My guy is fine with lizards but there aren't any around now. I have been able to get new-born mice, but he doesn't seem interested. This is the first Blue I have had, my previous reps being Burmese Pythons when I live in Asia, and feeding wasn't an issue. We had to keep kids away so they didn't eat the kids.
> 
> Can anyone suggest how to get him to take the mice without hassles.
> ...



Try scenting the mice and hold them in forceps and wiggle them around. If it eats lizards already scenting with lizard is probably more likely to be successful, but other things like chicken and fish can also work well. I have found that rodents are not very appealing them. Its a shame our stupid government doesnt let them eat a natural diet of frogs.

Depending on the enclosure its often easier to move them into a bucket or bin to feed them.


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Aug 28, 2010)

> Its a shame our stupid government doesnt let them eat a natural diet of frogs.



If you had a sustainable frog source please let me know


----------



## zeke (Aug 28, 2010)

bloody beautiful!! id love to own one like that congrats on it mate


----------



## the jungle guy (Aug 28, 2010)

WOW, that is unreal


----------



## ezekiel86 (Aug 29, 2010)

Absolutely stunning!how much did you part with for that one


----------



## ezekiel86 (Aug 29, 2010)

Absolutely stunning!
*did you pay much *


----------



## Jumala (Aug 29, 2010)

I've seen ones like that up here in the north .... they are something else that's for sure. Very very nice animal


----------



## Naga_Kanya (Jun 4, 2011)

I know this is an old thread, but I just wanted to say thank you. I've spent the last 3 hours scouring every single thread on here for feeding/enclosure information to keep my CTS as happy as it's possible for him to be (especially as I'm completely head over heels for these little guys and would love to eventually get more), and your info about the trout is pure gold...and close to where I live. I'm thinking cooling the tank I keep my feeders in may prove problematic in Summer, but if I feed trout through winter and platys in Summer, that solves my temp problems nicely. He feeds beautifully on fish, but it's been quite difficult finding information on ideal or varied foods, so this is wonderful. Thanks!

And, if you ever have any of those blues (or a gold female) for sale....


----------



## timantula (Jun 4, 2011)

i saw one of these at a breeders place when i picked up my costal carpet from him.. bloody stunning snakes arnt they....... I WANT ONE..


----------



## inkaddict (Jun 4, 2011)

what are these snakes worth ?


----------



## jinin (Jun 4, 2011)

Nice Coloured ones go for $1000+(Gold,Blue,Black) , Common Greens I have seen for $100ea and that was a bargain, generally around $300-$500ea if im incorrect feel free to fix it up


----------



## timantula (Jun 4, 2011)

ill pay 1000+ for a nice blue anyday!!!!


----------



## Twitch_80 (Jun 4, 2011)

Wow.


----------



## craig.a.c (Jun 5, 2011)

Very nice.


----------

